# Front Grill Thinking of getting one?



## D29 (Apr 6, 2011)

grill looks sharp...id say go with white and silver rims.


like i think with all black cars, too much of one color looks blah


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

that grille isnt bad. but i kind of like the stock one.


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

Yea I can't get into the whole everything on the car is black, or blacked out, Yeah I been leaning towards the silver rims also, but once in a while I will come across a real sharp looking white cruze with white rims, I think I will go for the silver on that one though. aaaaaggghhhh I love the grill in the pic, but I like the stock one too, but I wanna pull the trigger , but then I don't ...,,,,,,decisions decisions,,,,,


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...I didn't know that Cruze vehicles needed *dental braces*!


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

That grill is for a holden cruze. It won't fit an american one without switching out the bumper/ cutting the stock bumper


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

Yeah I know, I just found that out, after I pulled off the bumper doing my install of the intake, I love the look of it though


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

slecyk said:


> That grill is for a holden cruze. It won't fit an american one without switching out the bumper/ cutting the stock bumper


I'm sure someone is going to do it sooner or later


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

gfxdave99 said:


> I'm sure someone is going to do it sooner or later


 ill do it if they dont ever make a decent billet grill


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

I like this one and that black ice one over on superrich's website


----------



## rfhall11 (Apr 2, 2011)

Try painting your grill silver before you spend any money on mesh or the like. I traded in a 2010 Malibu for my Cruze and that is the difference between the LTZ and all the other trims...just paint.


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

good idea


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I have a taupe grey cruze and i dont like the look of any aftermRket grills yet so i came up with N idea, i was looking into painting the front chrome liner (that goes around the grill) to a black color. I think itll look pretty good since i have a dark cruze. Too much chrome for my on the front of my ltz with the fog lights and all. Mayb leaving just the fog lights chrome would look pretty nice. Thinking of trying it any suggestions?


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

I think on the the darker cruzes a little chrome is good to offset it, but that's just me I don't like cars that are too dark


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I was doing some thinking about changing the grill and looked at a product called Alclad II. It is a metalic paint that looks like metal. It comes in various finishes and metal colors. There is a high shine stainless steel color that I think would look great on a gray or black Cruze grill. It is expensive as the stuff comes in one ounce bottles and would need to be airbrushed on. Here's the website. 

Welcome To Alclad II Home


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah i agree with you, 
ive seen some other guy do this to his cruze (a blue cruze) and it looks pretty sharp. maybe the LTZ fog light chrome trims are throwing my eyes off.



langdon_82 said:


> I think on the the darker cruzes a little chrome is good to offset it, but that's just me I don't like cars that are too dark


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

that alcad stuff looks pretty good, yea it's made for plastic models which is pretty cool. It's $6-$10 bottle , but pretty neat stuff


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

i did a practice run of the front grill chrome trim work + fog light chrome being blacked out. My cameras charging now but in 1 hour i will upload how it looks. I covered the chrome work on the front grill of the LTZ model with black electrical tape and i love the way it looks. Nice clean, stealthy looking. Pics will be uploaded in exactly one hour or so!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

chevy has a new one now thats all chrome. I really want to c one on a black cruze..


----------



## ecw73 (Mar 17, 2011)

*new cruze grille*



cruzeman said:


> chevy has a new one now thats all chrome. I really want to c one on a black cruze..


This one?:
Accessories Details

Anyone purchase this yet? Better pics of it installed would be appreciated.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

ecw73 said:


> This one?:
> Accessories Details
> 
> Anyone purchase this yet? Better pics of it installed would be appreciated.


$400 for that??? What a rip-off.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I actually like the grill on the Cruze. I think it has already enough Chrome as is. In fact, if i could black out the car more i'd be happy!


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

ecw73 said:


> This one?:
> Accessories Details
> 
> Anyone purchase this yet? Better pics of it installed would be appreciated.


Thats pretty baller! :not_worthy:


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Not a big fan, hopefully some other nicer looking ones come out. I dont mind the stock grill, looks pretty sweet.


----------



## t.b.brady (Apr 2, 2011)

I quiet like the Holden Cruze grill, I like it even more now that it has some "gutter guard" fitted behind it to stop the pesky rocks putting holes in the air con condensor.


----------

